# Started my Chariot



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*COMPLETED my Chariot!*

I'm taking a little different tack with this kit. I figure that after a long, hard day of speeding around and wasting the giant cyclops monster, the trusty Chariot is going be a bit dirty:





































I picked out the outside cleats of the track with steel, and weathered the outside of the track with rust from the Tamiya weathering kit. The inside cleats are weathered with rust, also. The entire track was then brushed with dark brown pastel. I washed the wheels with with dark brown, also. The grill is from Paulbo's PE kit.

Off to a good start!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good - the weathering on the treads is excellent.

(That grill looks pretty sharp, too  )


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet this will be a fun build to watch as I hope to someday build a set of dirty real looking lost in space ships and land craft, they just seem to beg for the used look,, and not "off the show room pretty"

lots and lots of pics please, Sir !!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well, it IS safe to assume that the chariot was unpacked and used for the first time when they met the Cyclops. so it's fairly showroom fresh


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well, it IS safe to assume that the chariot was unpacked and used for the first time when they met the Cyclops. so it's fairly showroom fresh


True Lou, But i am a 3rd season kinda guy, so dirty dents, and dings, turn me on:tongue:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looking good...I think these vehicles look so much better (and more realistic) dirtied down rather than the more sanitised TV versions.
The tracks look terrific....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Great Start!! By the time they got back to the Jupiter 2 campsite after the freeze, the Chariot endured the cyclops throwing rocks, the electrofied tumbleweeds, the exteme cold, the Ocean, the Jungle with all those bird droppings, and Penny and Will dropping food between the seats, to that accident in the corner from the Bloop. 

Did the Chariot have windshield wipers?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

no wipers and in one episode a window was smashed! I wonder if they brought spares


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Smashed windows*



Lou Dalmaso said:


> no wipers and in one episode a window was smashed! I wonder if they brought spares


That was in the second season opener, "Blastoff into Space." Dr. Smith's statue, which had been brought to life by an alien miner's "cosmonium" ("little bits of sun," Smith called it) smashed the front driver's side window (if memory serves) trying to get the last vial of the stuff. Naturally, Smith was cowering behind Will at the time.

The chariot's bubble also was smashed by a giant spider in the show's only two-part episode, "The Keeper." Don, Will, Penny and Smith were trapped inside. As I recall, the chariot was also partially pushed into the ground. A pretty scary scene for a kid watching.

I've read they used the real chariot for much of that scene, plus a miniature set up that was filmed on the same soundstage as the Jupiter II upper deck.

No doubt they got the replacement window and bubble from the Celestial Department Store for a can or two of deutronium.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Love the weathered look. Perfect color choices!
Peter


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure just how far I want to carry the weathering onto the body. Maybe some paint chips / scuff marks / dirt on the inside, and some dirt and dust outside. I guess I'll see what whim strikes me as the build progresses.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

I dare you to add muddy windshield wipers (1/25th scale Tractor Trail etched avail). I've raised the thought here before. LOL.
 I've taken a few week away from Chariot. Stopped at outside canopy masking and wiring prep for interior. Back to work soon. P-


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Peter, that's tempting...............................

I'll see where I'm at once I'm ready to install the top.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Front instrument panel with Paulbo's PE and decals. The decals are still a bit wet here:


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Ace,

That dash looks perfect. I could not get the decals with the etched kit to lay down flat like yours. I ended up painting each dot! I like the grey and black look as well.

You seem to be in the groove!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Peter,

I used a judicious amount of Micro Sol to lay the decals down. The panels are painted with MM metalizer, and the paint takes decals readily.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super! Nice and clean.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry for asking a stupid question, but...

Did you place the decal over the top of the PE part and then use Micro Sol to adhere it better to the details?

Are there decals that go behind the PE part to show through the holes, like the Space Pod?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wander,

The decals are on top of the PE pieces. I brushed Micro Sol on the pieces prior to applying the decals and brushed more on top of the decals once they were in place. They laid down nicely.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> That looks super! Nice and clean.



Thanks, Paul. I think I'm dialing in on the PE........


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice weathering. I like the look of the wheel rims. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Ace, they look sweet.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Just received my Aztec Dummy paint masks....................there are *lots* of inside panel orange strips...........................going to require an extra dose of patience applying them. 

I'm work stop now. I'm going to order some Plastruct diamond plate for the floor ala _kdracal_.........................sorry man, I had to poach your idea! 

I decided that I'm going to just pour Future over and inside the top and let it dry over toothpicks and cure for a week or so before I attack the masks. My model room is not air conditioned, and the weather here is desert hot and jungle humid right now - not conducive to shooting paint or applying Future. On weather hold.................

I'm patient. The model will get done right when it gets done.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The top is dipped in Future - I just poured a bunch over it all, and it's looking good. I just finished the main colors on the inside and outside of the body. I have Plastruct diamond plate coming for the floor.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ace Airspeed said:


> The top is dipped in Future - I just poured a bunch over it all, and it's looking good. I just finished the main colors on the inside and outside of the body. I have Plastruct diamond plate coming for the floor.


Looking very nice so far. Here is an idea I did for my headlights, I used a "Whitney Punch", to open up the holes on the washers. It's easier then trying to drill them out.....


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Looking very nice so far. Here is an idea I did for my headlights, I used a "Whitney Punch", to open up the holes on the washers. It's easier then trying to drill them out.....


Looks great so far!
I don't have one of these punches. Would it be possible for someone to punch some washers for us deprived people without punchers (I'd pay of course)? That is, if it's an easy thing to do, if it's a bother then forget it.


Sean


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Looks great so far!
> I don't have one of these punches. Would it be possible for someone to punch some washers for us deprived people without punchers (I'd pay of course)? That is, if it's an easy thing to do, if it's a bother then forget it.
> 
> 
> Sean


http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-punch-44060.html

Thank you very much..... Here is a cheap version of the Whitney Punch and it's worth the $16.00. I use mine a lot on my builds and as long as you just use the cheap one on plastic, it will last a long time. I'm sorry Ace, I will stop stepping on your tread......:wave:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Looking very nice so far. Here is an idea I did for my headlights, I used a "Whitney Punch", to open up the holes on the washers. It's easier then trying to drill them out.....


That looks sweet, teslabe. :thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Front instrument panel with Paulbo's PE and decals. The decals are still a bit wet here:


Sweet! :wave:


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I recently renovated my photobucket Chariot photo area, adding a lot of new pics. You can find them here:
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/d...LIS Chariot/

You'll also find a lot of cool stuff in my other albums:
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/

Gordon


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Gordon! I'll be referencing some of those pics as I proceed.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Some dry fitting - I had some Paulbo PE left over from the Space Pod - had to use it on the side consoles.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ace Airspeed said:


> *Started my Chariot*


Did it crank up?

Seriously, it's looking great so far! :thumbsup: I'll be using your pics as references, I'm sure.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm work stop waiting on diamond plate, sheet styrene, and tubing..................scheming some weathering ideas.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

My diamond plate is here and painted - but its 1.5 billion percent humid today and it might be a while before it dries. 

In the mean time, I've been putting the front office together. I'm a retired USAF aircraft mechanic, and I'm shooting for the "well seasoned" look of the B-52,KC-135, and C-141 cockpits that I spent so much time in. I'm no weathering maestro, and I'm finding that the trick is not to over do it:



















The scars on the main floor are from Dremeling off the seat pegs.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Diamond plate down, drive section mated:










Greeblies! :


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking super-slick! Although not accurate, I like the addition of the SAGE power supply panels to the arm wrests. (It does seem like something IA would have done if LiS had gone on to season 4  )


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> That's looking super-slick! Although not accurate, I like the addition of the SAGE power supply panels to the arm wrests. (It does seem like something IA would have done if LiS had gone on to season 4  )


Thanks, Paul. I figured I had the PE and two good places to put it..........why let it go to waste?


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm really liking your approach. Definitely an inspiration.

Bill


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man,that is looking really cool,I think I like the weathered look,and the added details,guages,etc.,makes it look sweet,accurate or not.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! 

The easy stuff is done............now comes the potential show stopper - masking and painting the top. I have the Aztec Dummy kit, and I've already Future dipped the clear parts a couple of weeks ago. I hope that the masks are kind when I remove them and leave the Future intact.

I have PE seat belts to do...............I forgot just how much I loath them from my airplane days. I'm going to scratch build a gun rack - found my long lost stash of plastic sheets, rods, beams, etc. 

I have a little more work left on the greeblies.................sorry Paulbo..........I just can't resist them! LOL! 

I'm done with the weathering for the most part. When the top is finished, I just plan a light pastel dusting.

I did add a little laser splash burn from a bad guy in season five :


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ace Airspeed said:


> ...I have a little more work left on the greeblies.................sorry Paulbo..........I just can't resist them! LOL! ...


Why "sorry"? My PE sets are not the be-all-and-end-all of additions. Without creativity and skill a PE set's not worth anything (and if you quote me, I'll find you ). Like anything else, what I do is only a tool, it's what you do with it that takes a model to the next level.

I really like what you're doing with your Chariot.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Got some seat belts done:



















The rifle rack is built, but still needs to be sanded, painted, and detailed:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Without creativity and skill a PE set's not worth anything (and if you quote me, I'll find you ).


Paul, I *promise* I won't quote you. 

Thank you for all you do! Your PE and decals make it easy to kick kits up a few notches.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Keeping track of this one. Thanks for the updates! Looks like you'll need to enter it in a show!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Keeping track of this one. Thanks for the updates! Looks like you'll need to enter it in a show!!


Considering the source, high praise indeed!  Thanks! I think your Chariot rocks........and I purloined some ideas from you.....

I'm in the process of masking the top with the Aztec Dummy masks. They're nice, but I'm finding them an exercise in patience. I'm using Tamiya tape on the compound curve surfaces...............much easier to work with. I'm looking to get the top primered and shot with aluminum this weekend.........as long as my wife doesn't press the honey-do list.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Considering the source, high praise indeed!  Thanks! I think your Chariot rocks........and I purloined some ideas from you.....
> 
> I'm in the process of masking the top with the Aztec Dummy masks. They're nice, but I'm finding them an exercise in patience. I'm using Tamiya tape on the compound curve surfaces...............much easier to work with. I'm looking to get the top primered and shot with aluminum this weekend.........as long as my wife doesn't press the honey-do list.


Purloined. Sounds like a term from the butcher's market. I think we had that for dinner the other night........:tongue:

If you can keep from throwing the canopy across the floor and avoid cussing out Lou for making such a torturous product,  you'll then thank him profusely when you see how awesome it turns out!! But yea, I did need a couple weeks therapy after that one......(left eye twitching uncontrollably)


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The top is painted.......................and I'm breathing again.............. This was a do or die, zero error step and I haven't had this much fun with masking since I masked the Monogram B-36 greenhouse canopy.

Primed with Tamiya white primer and shot with Alclad II dark aluminum.

As I was masking the top, I did some research as to what panels are masked and what colors - and I saw saw several variants. I chose to shoot the aluminum on the outside of the top side panels - I saw some that were shot from the inside like sun shades. I chose the path of least resistance. 

If I had it to do all over again, I would paint the top before I applied the Future. I pulled an Aztec Dummy mask off this morning that I decided to paint and it pulled some of the Future clear coat off, even after allowing the Future to cure for over a month. The Aztec Dummy adhesive really sticks to Future. I pressed on anyway and, needless to say, you can see where the Future was stripped. 

Aztec Dummy is wise, indeed (*Thank you, Lou!*).............................I have an orange panel to cover the bad spot, and it fits with some schemes I've seen the top painted in.

I ordered some scale chain in two sizes - one for the rifle rack, and one to spool up in the back as tow chain. More greeblies......

Now it's on to applying the orange striping on the inside.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pardon the pun, but your Chariot is ACES!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Top notch work on the canopy! The thing about Lou's product is that it protects in such a way as to give a razor sharp edge. Those ribs are so stinkin' thin. I thought for sure the spray would bleed through and "fog" near the tape edge. Was I wrong!  

Did you use the orange stickers on the inside?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I pulled an Aztec Dummy mask off this morning that I decided to paint and it pulled some of the Future clear coat off, even after allowing the Future to cure for over a month._


If you go back and look at the show, you can see how the canopy is scratched and dirty. Perhaps this fits into your "lightly weathered" version. Here is a link to everything you (never) wanted to know about Future as it pertains to models:

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html:

:wave:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Top notch work on the canopy! The thing about Lou's product is that it protects in such a way as to give a razor sharp edge. Those ribs are so stinkin' thin. I thought for sure the spray would bleed through and "fog" near the tape edge. Was I wrong!
> 
> Did you use the orange stickers on the inside?


Thanks! 

I was worried about a couple of edges that looked a little loose even after I burnished them down, but I got very clean and sharp edges from them. These masks are excellent.

I'm in the process of applying the orange striping on the inside, and it's going well and looking good. My top is also scratched and worn a bit, so it should fit the overall look.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Orange framing in progress:



















This is tedious work...........................


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous work..... I love the weathering you've done on the build so far......:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, teslabe. 

It's coming along more or less as I had imagined it. Now I have to be patient and not rush to the finish. I'm seeing light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The interior framing is done...................and my eyes need a break! 

The fit of the clear top isn't all that great - should be fun to wrestle on when I'm ready to glue it............. 




























I'm going to pass on the masks for the doors - I'm going to paint them.

Now its on to finishing the interior seats and greeblies, dressing up the exterior, and final weathering


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Keep it up, I'm looking forward to the finish.

Great job so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys! 

I'm working seatbelts right now, but I started the day with a little detailing. 

The rifle rack is almost finished:










And nobody ventures into the unknown quagmire without chain:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Real life work gets in the way, but I managed to get a little more done..........

The seats and belts (GM ) are done and the seats are mounted. I used aluminum tubing for the stands and brass washers as a base.

Next stop - draperies and window treatments..................and I have curtain rods.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice! I like that the belts are randomly placed - looks like the Robinsons just left them there when they got up.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Excellent work my friend. Look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Ace !, Your name fits. 
you really scored on this build up, love all you've done.. cant wait to see it finished....may have to latch on to a few of your idea's if you dont mind...


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, folks! 

I got the curtains for the main body done today....................I LOVE Alclad II - great paint. I washed the curtains a bit with soot from the Tamiya weathering kit - another *awesome* product. 










The curtain rods are brass rod:










The rifle rack is finished:










Every pintle hook needs a safety pin chained to it:










I'm on the home stretch.......................


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*VERY WELL DONE SIR!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I wasn't a fan of the kit's curtains, but you've done an excellent job with them. The wash of soot sells them.


----------



## ROM (Oct 18, 2007)

Superb build! I just ordered some photo etch from PGX. They really add an amazing touch!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

So close to done I can taste it.............................all of the painting is done. I just have a few parts for the top to assemble and glue the top on - not looking forward to cementing the top.........its fit is less than stellar.

Must not rush...........

All parts dry fitted and awaiting final weathering............

Luggage rack:



















Radar dish and lights:


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh that luggage rack is sweet! Nice work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Ace

Could you show the front of the solar collector, if you've finished it? I'm curious to see what you've done with it.

Great work so far, very inspiring.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Hi Ace
> 
> Could you show the front of the solar collector, if you've finished it? I'm curious to see what you've done with it.
> 
> Great work so far, very inspiring.


Thanks!

Right now, the front of the solar collector is just plain aluminum. I'm considering a wash of either clear blue or clear orange to bring it to life.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've got only one word for you...AMAZING!
MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, MMM! 

All I have left to do is fit the top (going to wrestle it a bit...hope it works out), and add the ladders, rungs and loops to the body.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful build! Your weathering is amazingly detailed. I can see a lot of thought has gone into exactly where things will show signs of use. I look forward to seeing your finished work.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

OzyMandias said:


> Absolutely beautiful build! Your weathering is amazingly detailed. I can see a lot of thought has gone into exactly where things will show signs of use. I look forward to seeing your finished work.


Thanks. I try to relate my experience working on and flying old airplanes. Most of this weathering is by design...............some was by great accident.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Drat! I missed another update (how did I do that?). Looking fantastic! You should be proud of your work.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*IT IS DONE!!!!!*

I am less than pleased with the way the clear top fit...............it was an absolute struggle and there are a few ugly seams that I attempted to hide with clear acrylic glue. This kit was fun, and I pushed myself a bit as a builder to go that one extra step.........................

For better or worse, here it is...............better outdoor pics to follow:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Drat! I missed another update (how did I do that?). Looking fantastic! You should be proud of your work.


I didn't miss THIS update! Ditto my comment: "You should be proud of your work." It looks outstanding! Congratulations on a very cool build.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work....... Can I have the keys now, I need to go to the store and pick up some milk....... What..... It's just a model.....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ace Airspeed,

Very nice work indeed! Every time I see one of these builds...it makes me want to start mine. This time I just might. I am waiting to get a few extras...PE and decal set and buy some paint. 

Great pics too btw...that really helps when you posted some of the detail shots...Nice job!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

We are own worse critics.

You've done a wonderful build with skill and imagination. I am truly impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, folks! 

This kit was a lot of fun, but I'm looking forward to something a little less involved for the next one - I'm starting a Ma.k Melusine next.

I'll take some better pics soon.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow! Very amazing work. Looks just like the actual studio prop. Thanks for sharing this beautiful job with us.


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw a post way back in reference to the issue with the Moebius Kits of the treads melting into the plastic. I have three unbulit kits (saving them for retirement when I have time to build) and once I read that I opened all three and sure enough the rubber treads and tires where stuck to plastic. On two kits the rubber was stuck to the inside of the lower part of the chassis, so it will be hidden. The thrid kit had some tires stuck on the lower side (only visible if you turn the bulit kit over. 

My question is, was there ever a good solution to this problem (new parts, coating parts)
What made me think of this is that I saw Culttvman has restocked the Chariot and was curious if the kits were old ones or a re-released kit with the problem fixed?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DentonLis521 said:


> I saw a post way back in reference to the issue with the Moebius Kits of the treads melting into the plastic. I have three unbulit kits (saving them for retirement when I have time to build) and once I read that I opened all three and sure enough the rubber treads and tires where stuck to plastic. On two kits the rubber was stuck to the inside of the lower part of the chassis, so it will be hidden. The thrid kit had some tires stuck on the lower side (only visible if you turn the bulit kit over.
> 
> My question is, was there ever a good solution to this problem (new parts, coating parts)
> What made me think of this is that I saw Culttvman has restocked the Chariot and was curious if the kits were old ones or a re-released kit with the problem fixed?


You could cover the wheels with bare metal foil or allumminium Tape(Home Depot).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ace Airspeed said:


> *IT IS DONE!!!!!*
> 
> I am less than pleased with the way the clear top fit...............it was an absolute struggle and there are a few ugly seams that I attempted to hide with clear acrylic glue. This kit was fun, and I pushed myself a bit as a builder to go that one extra step.........................
> 
> For better or worse, here it is...............better outdoor pics to follow:


EXCELLENT BUILD SIR! Love to see guys actually building this stuff instead of putting them in their closet!!(When you gonna build em???Are you gonna live forever???LOL!)

Well Done!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks again! Some outdoor pics:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow!!! That is a most impressive job. I know i mentioned your weathering prowess before, but it really paid off. The Chariot has a thoroughly used look. 

Well done!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet photos.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone know what that round item is on the body, just in front of the first door?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I always assumed it was the fuel filler cap.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome Results!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks again, folks. Now I'm off to the world of _Maschinen Kreiger_ for a couple of very cool kits. The Chariot is going to my office.

I have to thank Paulbo more than anyone here..................his PE kit basically sells this model.

I'm looking forward to seeing some more Chariots here....................


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks so much for the high praise, Ace - but what I do is immaterial if not put to good use ... and you have put it to good use. (And IMHO it's the weathering that "sells this model".)

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

When I grow up, I want to build like Ace Airspeed! This is the Chariot at it's level best. Very realistic. So glad builders like you are sharing. Now, back to looking at the pics..............................


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Gonna make me blush, kdaracal.................Thanks! :wave:

Actually, your Chariot build inspired a good part of mine....I nicked a few of your ideas.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> When I grow up, I want to build like Ace Airspeed! This is the Chariot at it's level best. Very realistic. So glad builders like you are sharing. Now, back to looking at the pics..............................





Ace Airspeed said:


> Gonna make me blush, kdaracal.................Thanks! :wave:
> 
> Actually, your Chariot build inspired a good part of mine....I nicked a few of your ideas.


I downloaded everything from both of you and bookmarked the two thread for future reference. Thank you both for sharing your work.
Ace, great job !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thank you, Fernando.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> I always assumed it was the fuel filler cap.


I thought it might be a doorstop, something to keep the door from smacking into the body.

No one else here has any idea of what this object is, the round thing on the Chariot's body next to the front door? No one??


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was thinkin fuel cap, too. if it were a door stop, there'd be on on the other side as well


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wasn't it mentioned in one of the promotional ads for the show that the Chariot was "Atomic Powered"? Yeah, atomic power with a gasoline engine backup.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

From one of the episodes I recall Don asking Smith to help put a new fuel cell in the chariot which is/was located at the back of the chariot


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> I thought it might be a doorstop, something to keep the door from smacking into the body.
> 
> No one else here has any idea of what this object is, the round thing on the Chariot's body next to the front door? No one??


Gotta be a "real" fuel door from the Snowcat. Check out this picture of the original working unit. 

http://thatcarguy.typepad.com/.a/6a0105355ab3fc970b0120a750c18c970b-pi

It's in the same general area of the Chariot and has fuel stains running down from the fuel door.

What do you gentlemen think? Maybe I'm wrong. 

You know Moebius went to great lengths to do this model right. How awesome is that?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's the actual fuel cap.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the actual fuel cap.


Agreed!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I'm sorry now I haven't paid more attention and only flitted around the forums over the last several weeks. Ace Airspeed what can be said that hasn't been said. truly the work of an artist in the hobby. A top job indeed!!!

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thank you, Alec!


----------

